# Warriors of chaos, without marks



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

ive been thinking about do a warriors of chaos undivided army which virtually is no marks. since they got rid of undivided. Anyways what would the feasibility of this be? as a whole the army is strong already but it seems that for quite a few units marks are a must. i dont think ive ever done a WoC where somone who could take a mark didnt take mark. So question: would this work or is it a foolish question/idea?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Shite. For the cost of getting another couple of Marauders or a Chaos Warrior, you can get a Mark of Slaanesh. Losing an entire unit because you autofailed a Fear Test or decided to hit on 6's because you failed a Leadership test is just stupidity.

Only time that I wouldn't take a Mark to preserve points is on a Marauder Cavalry Cavalry unit, and since their role is War Machine/Ranged unit hunting, and the only Fear/Terror Causes there are Hellcannons, Screaming Skull Catalpults, Stegadon, Skeleton Archers and Flamers, there aren't that many in any case - the only things out of those I'd even remotely decide to go anywhere near are Skeleton Archers/SCC, mainly because they're skeletons, the rest will rip you apart.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Shite. For the cost of getting another couple of Marauders or a Chaos Warrior, you can get a Mark of Slaanesh. Losing an entire unit because you autofailed a Fear Test or decided to hit on 6's because you failed a Leadership test is just stupidity....


This is probably the best answer to it you'll ever get:goodpost:

Call it "Oggabogga of Whatnot" instead if you like but do consider having mark(s) on the army. Unlike 6th ed, and 3,5ed 40k chaos its not worth skipping marks anymore. Totally the opposite in fact, you are ment to mix marks in the army. If you wanna go cheap on it just call it "Morale of the Dark Gods" and give all MoS to remove the psychologytests or somethingk:


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

It would seem then that, based upon the rather high points costs for most of the nastiest units in WoC, marks are necessary to some degree.

Now, if you were going all Marauder, it may be done. But then you'd really need to benefit from any kind of buffs a character can lend to the units. Chaos Warriors are too expensive to go without the buffs, yet Chaos Knights nor the Monsters really need them; instead, they benefit heartily from Marks.

Perhaps an all Marauder and Monster army?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

To put it more into clear words. MoS costs the same as 2 marauders with flails. It is very hard to justify not buying that on all units that dont get other marks:nono: 
Its a damn cheap insurance for knowing that your units does what you want them to, and not fails a psychologyroll the turn before charging, or taking of with your 2 Sorcerers thus leaving you without magical protection or anything similar:shok:


----------

